# Home embroidery machine



## tim3560

My wife and I do our t-shirt/gift business out of our home and have gotten some interest in embroidered products. We were wondering if anyone knew of a good home machine under $2000. that will be used for blankets, beanies, knit shirts, hand bags, etc. Any thicker items like hats or the sort would be outsourced. Is there a machine that anyone has or has worked with that they recommend?


----------



## johnscustomvinyl

I would also like to know more about this!! so I guess this is a free bump. Also can you use a single needle embroider and put out quality work?


----------



## COEDS

I have been doing commercial Embroideryfor almost 14 years. I have used 1 needle machines and you could put out a quality product. This being said the commercial machines of today are far superior to the machines of yester -year. I would not use a a home machine because of the speed factor alone. The durability of a home machine will not hold up to commercial use. I would advise you to purchase a used commercial machine, instead of a new home machine. Good luck and feel free to ask more questions. ...... JB


----------



## JeridHill

I agree with JB. If you really want to get into embroidery, you will want to spend a little more money. I don't do embroidery, but I know people who do and I can't count the amount of downtime they've had even with good systems. If you invest in a good machine, learn it inside and out. The better you know it, the better maintenance you'll give and the longer it will last!

Good luck.


----------



## tim3560

Here's what I was thinking. eBay: Singer CE-200 Quantum Futura Embroidery Sewing Machine (item 330095974972 end time Mar-13-07 18:42:58 PDT) This Singer CE-200 is capable of embroidering letters and shapes and some pre-set designs. Right now I'm just starting out in custom t-shirts with plastisols transfers and sublimation. I have 2 possible customers that are interested in getting embroidery as well and I don't want to have to tell them that I don't offer it. So, understanding that a)I don't have an abundance in customers at the time, b)most orders will be just a piece or a few pieces at a time, and c) they will all most likely be lettering, not designs, will this machine not cover that while I can build enough capital to get a good commercial machine? I also realize that home machines are not made to take a constant string of orders and I may face more repairs. If not, where can I look at buying a good used commercial machine?


----------



## COEDS

If I were you I would find someone who will do your embroidery for you. As your need increases you then be able to afford a better machine. If you buy a home unit, I think you will regret it . I wish you the best of luck. .... JB


----------



## tim3560

COEDS said:


> If I were you I would find someone who will do your embroidery for you. As your need increases you then be able to afford a better machine. If you buy a home unit, I think you will regret it . I wish you the best of luck. .... JB


Thanks very much for your honesty.
Tim


----------



## Shuffy

This is the machine I am looking into
Designer I USB

of course I won't be using it as an everyday commerical use,
but I will use for some business here and there . .. 
I only want the unit for making keepsakes for the grandbabies . .. 

Diane


----------



## COEDS

Hi Tim & Diane I think home machines are great for occasional use. I just want you to know their speed is slow and they will not hold up to being used as a production machine. Good luck .... JB


----------



## Debra Payne

Hi, I work on both a Bernina 180 embroidery machine and the Brother PR 600 so maybe I can give you some tips. For the flat items such as blankets, burp pads, and things that are totally flat, the home machines are fine. To do t shirts or items that are already sewn, the commerical machines are the only way to go. The commerical machines have a free arm type system that allows you to embroidery on things that are impossible on the home machine. If you are wanting to get into the business, I highly suggest you look into a commerical machine. My Bernina cost about $4000 and for a couple thousand more, you can get the PR 600 and the difference all the way around is unbelievable. You mentioned purses and the home machines are nearly impossible unless you embroidery them and then sew together. Anything you want to embroider that is already sewn together will almost always have to be taken apart, embroidered and then sewn back together. The cost in labor to do all this will quickly pay the difference in the machines.


----------



## tim3560

Thanks for everyone's insight on the subject and you've helped me come to a conclusion. I think that I've decided that my interest is more in sales/marketing and in design so I'm going to find a contract business to print everything once I get the orders.


----------



## EXTouch

I have a home machine that I use for small jobs. 

It's a Designer SE. I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## selzler

Hi: 
I do embroidery. I started with a home unit and used it for about 4 years untill I could buy a bigger unit and now that I have a big 12 needle. I now know how dump I was to buy the home unit trying to dsave money. I you realy want to get into embroidery get the big machine and not the home unit. You'll get more work fast when people see the work you do. And as for as doing caps forget the home unit. Just try to flatten out the fornt of a cap. You don't have much to work with. Good luck desideing


----------



## rags16

Folks,

If i want to do jut caps in my home...what machine would I buy





selzler said:


> Hi:
> I do embroidery. I started with a home unit and used it for about 4 years untill I could buy a bigger unit and now that I have a big 12 needle. I now know how dump I was to buy the home unit trying to dsave money. I you realy want to get into embroidery get the big machine and not the home unit. You'll get more work fast when people see the work you do. And as for as doing caps forget the home unit. Just try to flatten out the fornt of a cap. You don't have much to work with. Good luck desideing


----------



## JeridHill

I'm not sure which would be best but I do know a couple of people that have machines from SWF and they switch from hats to shirts extremely quick. Whatever you get, I would suggest making sure you can changeover fast. You will end up wanting to do more than hats.


----------



## EXTouch

rags16 said:


> Folks,
> 
> If i want to do jut caps in my home...what machine would I buy



You definitely don't want to get a home machine...you need a light to mid industrial machine that has a cap hoop attachment.


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Good Morning......

I, too, started with a home machine......you have very limited sewing field......I wanted to be able to do jacket backs and full shirt fronts.......you cannot do that with a home machine.

I upgraded to a 12 needle Renaissance machine four years ago......expanded my business greatly, but I could never do hats with this machine.........Last winter, I bought a SWF 15 needle machine......with the quick change hat accessory....WOW, what a difference in machines......the SWF has been wonderful....I also have an EP1 machine that I use just for left chest logos and name drops.......wonderful machine, but here again, limited sewing field.....

IMO......and take it for what it is worth (not much!! lol).......depending on how large of a sewing field you may require (now and in the future)......I would go with a commercial machine, whether it be a one, six, nine, twelve, or fifteen needle machine.....I bought a used one to learn how to run one of these things before diving in to a new one......Thorton Equipment handles used machines......or contact me off list and I can give you a few other suggestions for finding a decent used machine.

I realize that funding for this machine may be limited right now, but I never imagined that four years ago, I would have the business I do right now...sometimes it is overwhelming, but well worth the investment and time I have put into it.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## MdmSparrow

A word of caution about using a home machine - many of the designs that come with or can be purchased for a home embroidery machine are copyrighted and cannot be used on anything to be sold.
Mary


----------



## Thundertoes

I have the SWF 1501C and its a dream to do caps with. Unlike many of the other machines, there are no screws to undo with the SWF. You just snap in the cap attachment, just like another hoop...its that simple! Check out their website, I know they used to have a video of the machine being changed from flats to caps...

Jacky


----------



## StanDodson

I started out on a Tajima single head and have never had a bit of trouble with it in seven years. I have now added a six head Tajima. I have heard from a lot of different people Tajima is top of the line, I believe it. A single head will give you tremendous versatility in what you can embroidery and is great for a home business.


----------



## mrshill

I am so glad that someone posted about the different machines.


----------



## mumzie

We have a 4 head 12 needle brother, a single head 12 needle brother, and the brother PR600.
The PR600 stays set up for caps most of the time. For the "average" cap design, the machine will sew all day long. The only attention we give the machine is minor maintenance and changing bobbins.


----------



## UncleDannie

For a middle of the road machine (a cross-over) would be the Brother PE-600 series. It is a single head, 6 needle machine that will do hats as well as flat stock. However, I completely agree with ALL the others, who beg and plead with you to get a commercial machine. People upgrade all the time. You can find used Brother PE-600's, SWF, and Tajima.

Uncle Dannie


----------



## imeccentric

Actually, I think most of us started with a home machine and then graduated upwards. Brother, Babylock, and the name brands are all good machines with large sewing fields any more. I actually enjoy still using it for some jobs even though you are limited in some features. Sewing speeds are about the same, with changing threads to be the biggest slow down feature. You can't do caps, or heavy items, but other than that, they are a good economical way to see if embroidery is really for you. As mentioned above, the Brother/Babylock(same machine) is a great mid price 6 needle option. They run forever and will do almost anything you run into. Few logos or designs need more than 6 colors, but a few do. On the high end(both price wise and maintenance wise) are the big commercial 15 needle machines. They will handle anything you need, but most people really don't need that big of a machine to start with. It all depends on your financial status and what you see as your client base. I own all three types of machines and use all three regularly. There is nothing wrong with starting with a quality home machine and going up from there. The mid level pr600 would be my machine of choice for a business doing what you describe. Used ones can be picked up for a decent price and they are far under rated. For some things I really prefer to use mine instead of my Barudan 15 needles. Just be aware that there are lots of extras you will end up needing no matter what you buy. Learning curves are no harder for a commercial machine than a home machine, but be sure you have dealer support and training for anything you might purchase. That is more important than anything else.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

I would definitely go with a commercial machine if possible. If not, the lowest I would go would be with a cross between home and commercial, like the Brother PR-600. Babylock has the IDENTICAL machine to this and usually a little less on the price. The only difference is the decals. If you buy new, go to a tradeshow if you can. You can get great deals there. All the competition under one roof and you can play them against each other. When you finally get them beat down on the price, then see what "supplies" you can get thrown in.


----------

